# Mounting a spinning reel to ice rod help?



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

I was at sportsmans warehouse today and they had all their ice rods and combo's on sale so I figured U can never have too many and picked up a few.

One is a Shakspeare Razor Tip light action rod and a matching reel. I got home with my new toys and was spooling up some like and got to the Razor tip. I stripped of the clear skrink wrap from the grip and cut the zip tie from the reel and it was then that I found that there was nothing (other than the zip tie) holding the reel to the rod. There was not the usual large "rubber bands" (for lack of better term). I checked around on line and could not find the rod/reel combo any where to compare how it was attached and every where I found the rod, there was nothing shown for reel attachment.

Whats gonna be the best way to attach the reel to the rod? The rod is pretty nice (by my standards LOL) and looks to be good quality so I would like to use it.

I was thinking 1) JB Weld, but was worried about the permanence.
2) Black electrical tape.
3) zip tie, but worried about the "nut" end bothering me while fishing.
4) Looking for some electrical splice shrink wrap big enough to get over the grip.

Any ideas from the more experienced (or not) guys out there that may have run into this with a rod/reel that they have. 

If it matters the grip area of the rod is smooth/hard and looks like carbon fiber weave. There is no cork or foam.

Thanks in advance
J-


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

I belive most as do I use electrical tape.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Get rod/reel at room temp and then mount with the black tape stretched tight. No sweat.................


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks guys, thats kinda what I figured.

J-


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I'd use hockey tape and get it warm first, along with the rod.


----------



## Gutz (Mar 22, 2006)

I think most guys use some sort of tape but you got me thinking about heat shrink and I found a site that might have some sizes that work:

http://www.cabletiesandmore.com/heatshrink-2-1.php

That was just the first thing that popped up on google but you could probably find something more specific to your needs with a little effort if you wanted to go the heat shrink route.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

Electrical tape, stretch it as you put it on, about 7 laps, front of the reel and back. It'll never move after that.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Use 33 plus electrical tape and not the cheap 50 cents a roll bargain tape.


----------



## Crooked Dave (Jan 12, 2003)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=221309&highlight=rescue+tape

Tight Lines


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

I know you said you didn't really want anything permanent but I always use Loctites clear 5 minute epoxy on all my ice rods..............but all my ice rods are wood handles too. I hate loose reels and I never swap out ice reels so the permanent fix of epoxy works fine for me. The thing I like about epoxy is that it is really strong and dries nice and smooth. Zip ties would drive me batty. Not sure what type of handle your rods were but if they are wood, fiberglass or plastic the 5 minute epoxy should work great.

Here is one that just got hooked on today








[/IMG]


----------



## phisherphil (Jan 15, 2004)

try this for attaching your reel to the rod.
it is elastic and only sticks to itself.

check it out at Ace hardware.

http://www.acehardwareoutlet.com/(fy5uxe3hpsi2byzaikacvrvy)/ProductDetails.aspx?SKU=3073533


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Self-Fusing-Sil...ZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

wally-eye said:


> Get rod/reel at room temp and then mount with the black tape stretched tight. No sweat.................


 
YUP


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

William H Bonney said:


> I'd use hockey tape and get it warm first, along with the rod.


 
Me too


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

CaptainNorthwood said:


> I know you said you didn't really want anything permanent but I always use Loctites clear 5 minute epoxy on all my ice rods..............but all my ice rods are wood handles too. I hate loose reels and I never swap out ice reels so the permanent fix of epoxy works fine for me. The thing I like about epoxy is that it is really strong and dries nice and smooth. Zip ties would drive me batty. Not sure what type of handle your rods were but if they are wood, fiberglass or plastic the 5 minute epoxy should work great.
> [/IMG]


 

Just out of curiosity...what do you do if the reel or something on it breaks and the reel needs to be replaced?


----------



## BIG "D" (Sep 14, 2005)

Go with the electrical tape. You can also get it in alot of different colors now so you might spice up the look of the rod


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies. I ended up going with some 3M super 88 electrical tape, stretched nice and tight. About seven wraps and the reel it nice and tight.

Thanks again,
J-


----------

